# Anna meets Anna



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I went to pick up my raw order and while out I took Anna with me so we could run by Petco (she won't go into Petsmart, so we have to drive 30 miles away to go to Petco







).

She went in great, sniffed around. There were some people in there and while I was looking at the NB rolls, this family came up to us. Now, Anna doesn't do great with new people coming up to her. She likes to ignore or avoid them. But the mom and dad and their boy and girl really wanted to see her. So I just casually talked to the dad and let Anna do her thing. She actually really liked the little boy, named Andrew, then went up to the little girl and let her pet her (score!







). 

The mom and daughter were deaf, but Anna never acted like she sensed anything different about them. The little girl asked what her name was and when I said Anna she got all excited, her name was Anna too! 

I put Anna in a sit (had to help tap her butt but she sat) and while the kids were petting her I was talking to the dad who asked if she was a pure GSD and I explained all the colors they come in. He was amazed that they came in white and black. He said he was amazed at how well behaved in the store she was--that their two labs would have eaten and destroyed everything.

We wandered off, the whole time my Anna kept watching them. At the checkout they were in front of us and I put Anna in another sit and the kids continued to pet her, and then Anna, the girl, hugged Anna the dog. It was so cute!

I'm just so proud of her. Maybe it was because they were kids and although we don't have any kids she seems more comfortable around them. I was just a proud happy mama!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Good for you!!!

Great for Anna!!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good girl, Anna, hugs from me and Otto









Morgan is very much like that as well, the picture of aloof with adults. She can't get enough of kids, though. If she sees a kid - especially toddlers and preschoolers- and they don't act interested in meeting her, she walks real slow, wags her tail and smiles.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Aww that is so sweet! WTG, Anna.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Very sweet. WTG Anna!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys! I hope she does just as good when we start OB school this week...I was worried about how she'd react in the new place/people (dogs she's fine with) but this helped ease my mind a bit, a good exercise for me to remain calm and ignore her and letting her get comfy. She's becoming a tad more interested in people as she gets older.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is wonderful for both Anna's!


----------

